# Alternative for strace on AMD64



## minimike (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi there
I've seen that strace over ports seems not available for.
Is there an alternative to debug applications? Currently I couldn't connect via ODBC to my PostgreSQL 9 databases. Last week my Apache HTTPs has crashed and I needed several time to debug and find out more about the error and to do a real trivial fix after. Lighttpd does not run inside a Jail and still I don't know why.
A tool for debugging is needed really urgently now. So I'm asking about a alternative here

cheers
Darko


----------



## OH (Jul 29, 2011)

You can use gdb() to get a backtrace, usually only useful if you build the application with debugging.

You can use truss() to keep an eye on a process that's running.


----------



## angelabc (Jul 30, 2011)

strace is for linux , you should use truss under freebsd.


----------

